# Taurus pt709 slim 9mm



## anna3d (Jul 8, 2016)

i looking for TAURUS PT709 SLIM 9MM, where i can get best price?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My Best Advice:
_Don't buy a Taurus_.
At least 50% of all of them fail to operate correctly, and Taurus does not properly honor their guarantee.

Search this forum for threads with "Taurus" as the subject, and read them carefully...all the way through.

Example: An acquaintance bought a pt709 Slim. After some moderate amount of practice shooting, he found that its frame had cracked. (I don't know what he did with the gun after that.)


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Great prices on the Taurus PT 709 can be found at Palmetto State Armory, Last week it was on sale for 199.99. I've bought online from Palmetto and their a great dealer and they offer some of the best prices... Worth checking them out!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

As far as the best price on a recent Taurus, add some money and buy something else. I have half a dozen Taurus guns and have shot the heck out of all of them. No breakage or malfunctions that weren't ammunition related. But all mine are old Taurus guns, when somebody at Taurus was paying attention to Quality Control. The new, quickie thinking of jumping into the CCW market without taking the effort to really QC their product is showing painfully in Taurus guns. I wouldn't buy any of their compact 9's. I just wouldn't trust my life with them. I carry CZ products. They cost more, admittedly. Because their better.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I've had zero issues with my PT-111 G2 that I bought 2+yrs ago, and neither has my shooting buddy who bought one just over a year ago. Mine has been a great carry gun, and its small compact that does very well at the range too.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Cannon, Good to hear your Taurus is working out for you. I really liked the Taurus line as you can see from my pictures. It's just too bad that the feedback I'm getting from a lot of shooters is running about 70% negative on Taurus 9's bought in the last year.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I'm amazed... Many folks who own the PT-111 G2 have been singing the praises of this gun, and most every review I've seen on You Tube has been very positive.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

To the OP; Save up some more money and purchase a used firearm from one of the "mainstream" manufacturers. I would buy from a reliable, local dealer. While there are some folks who have been fortunate enough to get a good Taurus, the numbers from a reliability standpoint just aren't there. 
There is a reason guns are priced the way they are, just like everything else for sale. 

MO


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll just keep my opinion to my self. :watching:


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

Save your money as it is a piece of junk. I bought one against my better judgement and the frame cracked. Taurus replaced it and I had hell of a time getting rid of it.


----------

